# Dog vest ?



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, so I have bought 4 different vests now and none seem to fit. I first started with the Cabela's rip stop vest. Said to get a medium for 45-65lbs dogs. Mine is 50lbs. Get the vest and it is WAY to long and big. So I return that. I order the Cabela's® 5mm Neoprene Vest with Armor-flex™ Chest Protector. I get a size medium since Duke's measurements are 15(neck) 26.5(front belly) and 20(by rear legs). So that fits under the medium category. Everything fits pretty good except the middle belly measurement. I can barely get the vest velcroed up around him in that area and he isn't very fat at all. I looked at the large one but that has the same belly size as the medium.

So then I go to Scheels (sick of ordering over the internet) and get their neoprene vest. That one doesn't even come close to fitting. Then I get their remington belly protector chest vest. Nope, again no fit. This is getting crazy I am thinking to myself.

I know you can cut that neoprene Cabelas vest to make it fit more but I don't think cutting it will matter around the front belly area.

I am looking for an ORANGE vest preferably and mainly to protect his belly and chest and for some warmth if needed. Mainly for chest protection though and visibility. Duke is a normal(so I thought? 
) male english springer spaniel at about 49-50lbs.

Does anyone have a springer spaniel in this size area that wears a vest or anyone have any recommendations? How important really is a dog vest? I have actually never hunted with a dog that was wearing one but it just seems like a good idea.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Try this vest:

http://www.k9topcoat.com/product.asp?specific=jnoncrm0

It covers the front arm pits where your dog will usually tear on barbwire. I have had good luck with mine.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Go back to the Cabela's rip stop vest especially for early season when it is hot out. I have a 47 lbs spring/brittany cross. I have a medium vest on her. I tightened up the straps and it lags in a few areas, but she is a little longer in her body width so that fits fine. Either way, it will protect her/his belly.

i would also try a small and open up the cinches all the way. It might look small on the dog, but still be protective.

I also own the 5mm neoprene armor flex. Also a medium. I had to cut the arm holes out a bit, and it lags a little in the belly area, but extremely protective in late December/January for hunts in the snow when the weather is cold.

If you want to PM me your email address, I can take some pictures of mine with her vests on and send it to you so you can see how they fit on my pooch.


----------

